# Vitex Negundo



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

I don't know if they'd supply a significant nectar flow but what I do like about them is that they bloom in the midst of our summer dearth. And all the bees love 'em.....not just honey bees.


----------



## Bolichsbees (Jul 31, 2016)

Thx for the reply. I'm gonna go pant 50 this fall I think. I have lots of room. Hoping to get a super for each ch hive this summer. If not, it'll at least combat the dearth.


----------

